# Not gettin any eggs!!!!



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I have 8 laying hens and in lucky to get two eggs a day.... They are all laying age so i dont know wats goin on. Ive checked other places so they arent laying somewhere else. Any thoughts!?!?!?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Winter. Break time.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

There probably molting.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Molting or taking their yearly winter break. It happens .


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

About how long will it last of their takin a break or molting?


----------



## wyandottie (Jan 17, 2013)

Spring is right around the corner & as the days get longer that will trigger the girls to start laying again soon. Some use lights in the coop on timers. Set to come on early in the am to simulate early sunrise & then on at nite for a bit to make the day seem longer like in summer. I am doing that now and getting between 12-17 eggs a day. Hope this helps. But the winter break is a natural thing- their bodies r taking a break.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> About how long will it last of their takin a break or molting?


I'd say mine molt for about a month. Its good for them to take a break.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I believe mine are all doing molting . They all had different times. They sure are pretty now with their nice new feathers!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

My barred rocks haven't taken a break yet. Both Easter eggers took six weeks off. They will be a year old in a few weeks.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Our EE are about the same age and they have been done too. Our bantam was the last to molt.


----------

